# Handling equipment- Sydell vs D-S



## jodief100 (Sep 12, 2011)

We are going to buy a handling system for the goats.   I have quotes from Sydell and D-S Livestock and they are comparable.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these and what do you think of them?

I also heard that Sydell is manufactured in the USA  (South Dakota) and D-S in China.  If that is the case we are going with Sydell.  Does anyone know for certain?  

I am so excited!  We will probably pick them up at NAILE and get free shipping


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 13, 2011)

We (when I worked at my former job) ordered a sheep handling system from D-S and had a good experience. Good customer service. I think you may want to check into the whole made in China thing, because I'm pretty sure they build the stuff right in MD.  I've also used equipment from Sydell and they make really nice stuff.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yanno, back in the day before there were companies making stuff for herdsmen -- and I'm talking herdsmen of goats, sheep, cattle, whatever -- people used to build their working systems with lumber and old guardrails and pretty much anything else they could find..  Now, I can see why an all-steel system would be great for cattle, because it lessens the chance that a mean cow or ornery bull decides it doesn't want any part of being worked and starts snapping boards like toothpicks...but goats?  It's not likely that a goat could break through a wooden chute system, and even if it did, it's not gonna run you over and trample you to death..  And all ya really need *built* is an elevated working stanchion..

Now, I dunno what Sydell's stuff costs, but the el-cheapo "billy goat gruff" elevated working stanchions that TSC sells are like $1,200 or something ridiculous like that..  And everytime I looked at them, my thinking was always that $1200 buys *a lot* of lumber..

I'm just sayin'.  

Plus, if you make it yourself, it's guaranteed to be made in the USA.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 13, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Yanno, back in the day before there were companies making stuff for herdsmen -- and I'm talking herdsmen of goats, sheep, cattle, whatever -- people used to build their working systems with lumber and old guardrails and pretty much anything else they could find..  Now, I can see why an all-steel system would be great for cattle, because it lessens the chance that a mean cow or ornery bull decides it doesn't want any part of being worked and starts snapping boards like toothpicks...but goats?  It's not likely that a goat could break through a wooden chute system, and even if it did, it's not gonna run you over and trample you to death..  And all ya really need *built* is an elevated working stanchion..
> 
> Now, I dunno what Sydell's stuff costs, but the el-cheapo "billy goat gruff" elevated working stanchions that TSC sells are like $1,200 or something ridiculous like that..  And everytime I looked at them, my thinking was always that $1200 buys *a lot* of lumber..
> 
> ...


I can certianly see your point but..... I already have the elevated working stanchion with head gate and cage with loading ramp.  Real nice, opens on both sides.  I picked it up second hand for $500.  What I am adding is the scale, cage and the round sorting tubs.  Now I am pretty handy with a welder and hubby is great with a hammer and saw but for both of those the materials would be high and the labor huge!  Plus if I buy it I get the 50% cost share from the Commonwealth. That makes buying about the same cost as the materials and then I don't have to put in the labor.  

I am still looking into the "made in china" thing.  I find it suspicious that D-S labels some specific items in the catolog as "Made in USA"  but only a very few and not what I want to buy.   Makes me think perhaps some of it is made here and some not.   I have been tempted to call and ask outright but not sure if I caould trust it if they won't put it in writing.    

I know it may sound picky of me but MADE IN THE USA is very important to me.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's hard to build a wooden scale.


----------

